# Getting my First SLR



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

I've finally saved up enough airmiles and would just like some thoughts on the Canon EOS Digital Rebel T1i with 18-55 IS Lens Kit. Does anyone have any experience with the camera? My other option would be a Nikon 3000 that's slightly less.

Airmiles originally had the T2i, but have since removed from their site 

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos500d/


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey I have an Canon EOS Rebel XS and i am loving the camera. I also have the same lens. Great stuff but you will be replacing the lens in the future since it is quite limited to some things unless it suits your needs perfectly. You may also want to see what flash would work best with your camera for what type of photographs your going to be using it for. My battery also lasts 2 weeks at least with consistent use and barely using flash. So since yours is the model or two or three above mine i am sure you will enjoy it greatly.

Heres my Photobucket link to show some of the quality of the 18-55mm lens.

http://s740.photobucket.com/home/KellPhotography/index


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> Heres my Photobucket link to show some of the quality of the 18-55mm lens.
> 
> http://s740.photobucket.com/home/KellPhotography/index


Very impressed 

This one was an 18-55mm shot


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Just a FYI on the airmiles thing which many dontknow is that you don't AWACS have to have the exact amount of airmiles points to buy an item. IIRC it was up to 30% of the item difference which you can pay some cash towards getting the items.

I have done this once before and inquired about it many years ago so I know it works as the csr told me it can be done.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

bioload said:


> Very impressed
> 
> This one was an 18-55mm shot


Thanks, It sure was!. With the help of great quality i was able to zoom in 2x in Photoshop CS3 and still have it clear and clean. The settings take a bit of getting used to also. I use the manual settings not the Auto everything.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

I have the T1i. It is my first adventure into SLR. I will find some good images and upload for you to see tonight! i ahve the stock 18-55 and the cheap 55-250 since im just getting into the swing of things.


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

PACMAN said:


> I have the T1i. It is my first adventure into SLR. I will find some good images and upload for you to see tonight! i ahve the stock 18-55 and the cheap 55-250 since im just getting into the swing of things.


That would be great! Do you have any tank shots?.

I've contacted airmiles who informed



> I can understand your disappointment in not being able to book the Canon EOS T21 Reward.
> 
> I am sorry to let you know that this Reward is no longer available for Redemption. In this case, it is due to our entire inventory being exhausted. This does not mean that we will not offer a similar Reward in the future; however we have no way to tell when the manufacturer will be able to provide us with another shipment.
> 
> I can understand how you feel about not being able to book. What I have found is that some Collectors are happy to redeem their AIR MILES reward miles for HBC Gift Cards. They were then able to purchase a similar item using the gift cards at an HBC location (Zellers) close to home.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

bioload said:


> That would be great! Do you have any tank shots?.
> 
> I've contacted airmiles who informed


saturday i will post, ive been busy this week. I dont really have tank pics. maybe ill take a few. But im no expert at tank photos like riceburner is, so don't judge the camera. Also, the lens plays a huuuuuge part in the image quality. I have cheap/kit lenses on it.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

here are some pics i've taken with the canon T1i. I will have to take some pics of my tank this weekend. but here are good non-tank pics!


























































Hope this gives you some confidence that it is a decent camera! i think bestbuy has a good deal on the T1i right now @ $699 with some accessories.


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the pics PM....really helps alot to see what others have done. Really nice shots.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

bioload said:


> Thanks for the pics PM....really helps alot to see what others have done. Really nice shots.


My first thought is... you got yourself a Benz SLR McLaren

but.. it's turns out to be a camera, it's still good


----------

